# a question about posts



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Last night when i went off line i had over 1000 posts.

When i came on this morning as you can see its back down to below 990 ????

If a thread gets deleted or removed do you automatically lose the post count for them threads ???

Not that im bothered just asking the question , otherwise how come post count gone down ??? :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Awww still silver mate


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I think if a thread gets removed you lose the posts. Probably that Powerhouse thread!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Awww still silver mate


I will be silver anyway mate till july , so its not cos of that, i just wondered how post count could drop . looks like GOD has answered my question ..

Thanks

How come that thread got deleted, was it getting nasty again ??? i got bored of it halfway through so didnt go back and read any of the other posts !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

It was just another pointless use of bandwidth.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I dont post that much but noticed this to, im sure I was over 800 about a year ago.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Best bet is to get into my journal & tell me how hench I am :lol:

Soon have ya post count back then


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I will be silver anyway mate till july , so its not cos of that, i just wondered how post count could drop . looks like GOD has answered my question ..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> How come that thread got deleted, was it getting nasty again ??? i got bored of it halfway through so didnt go back and read any of the other posts !!!!


Not sure. I didn't see past page 33.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

xpower said:


> Best bet is to get into my journal & tell me how hench I am :lol:
> 
> Soon have ya post count back then


Great idea mate i will do it straight away you great big rock hard awesome looking fvcker you lol !!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Great idea mate i will do it straight away you great big rock hard awesome looking fvcker you lol !!!


  :lol: :thumbup1: glad your eyesight aint too good,phew


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> If a thread gets deleted or removed do you automatically lose the post count for them threads ???


Yes.

L


----------

